# Who would be the bigger steal?



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Roko-Leni Ukic at early to mid-20's
OR 
Anderson Varejão in the early 2nd Round 

Thanks for your comments..


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

imho: Ukic all the way...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't know...
I haven't seen Ukic but Varejao in the 2nd round would be a big steal because he'll probably end in the all-rookie teams of next season


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> I don't know...
> I haven't seen Ukic but Varejao in the 2nd round would be a big steal because he'll probably end in the all-rookie teams of next season


I agree.

Anderson gained a valuable experience in Barcelona, I wish he had more playing time in Spain, but he learned a lot in there, the last time he played for the Brazilian National Team his progress was really good. I can't comment on Ukic, but Varejão in the 2nd round will be a steal.


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

How can Varejao fall to the second round????????
In the 20s he is a steal.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

True, Varejao would be a steal in the 20's,

I think that the americans will someday realize that the brazilians that enter to the draft are young and are the best players of the country. So they will never be busts. They are not just young kids with huge potential, they are real players used to face real competition.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Varejao is known here for a long time. He has proven himself to be a competitive player , and has made some serious progresses since his arrival in Spain . He his not very hyped though , probably because he is a collective player. In the right team , he will be a nice bigman coming from the bench next year. Had he chose to play in college rather than in Spain , he could certainly have impressed the scouts more easily. He chose the hard way , learned the game in a very tough league and I'm convinced that his dedication to the game will be rewarded.


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

It wolud have been better for Varejao if he would have go to college, or stayed in Brazil or come to Puerto Rico, were he would have got playing time. He choose Spain.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plop</b>!
> It wolud have been better for Varejao if he would have go to college, or stayed in Brazil or come to Puerto Rico, were he would have got playing time. He choose Spain.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Yeah, he choose Spain, the best national league outside the NBA, what a dumb choice... he should have gone to the Burundi league where he'd be averaging 40 pts 20 rbs 10 asts, Varejao, you're dumb! tough league? competition? experience? improving? bah...you should have gone to a team where you played the entire game...


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Is he playing in Spain?????
NO

Go back to Brazil, he does not need to be a benchwarmer in Spain.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plop</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he playing in Spain?????
> ...


He won't play the playoffs but he's played all the ACB regular season, the King's Cup and the Euroleague. He's been a starter the most of the time because Fuçka has been injured.
Are 20 mpg in ACB less valuable than 30 mpg in the Puerto Rican league???


----------

